# [email protected]'s Best of 2011: 40,000 photos, 9 countries, 3 continents



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Maybe a little bit late, but here it is: My ‘Best of 2011’ thread!

2011 has been a great year in regards to travelling for me. 
It started in Shanghai, where I lived since May 2010 due to work. The assignment ended at the end of February, but in the first two months of the year I still did quite a bit of travelling around China on the weekends. Given the fact that I had no long vacation in 2010, I had accumulated a lot of vacation time, so one week after returning to Europe at the end of February I headed to the opposite side of the world for my first visit to New Zealand. 
During the next 5.5 weeks I drove 7500km (4800mi) across this amazing country. I’ve really seen my fair share of the world, but I’ve never seen such diverse and spectacular landscapes so close to each other. 
After my visit to New Zealand I flew across the Tasman Sea to Australia (my third visit there) where I stayed 2.5 weeks and visited Sydney and Melbourne as well as did a 8-day, 1600km (1000 mi) roadtrip around Tasmania.

On my way back to Amsterdam I also made a short stopover in Hong Kong and Macau. During the summer I was on the road almost every weekend and visited quite a few major European cities such as Berlin, Brussels, Zurich or Dresden as well as countless smaller ones all over the Netherlands, Germany, Belgium and France. At the end of October I finally went to Andalucia for 10 days and explored Sevilla, Cadiz, Cordoba and Granada.

In total I took slightly over 40,000 photos during the year, so selecting my favorite ones for this thread was quite a difficult task. 



*Night-time view from Milsons Point, Sydney, Australia *


View from Milsons Point by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Sunset, Kampen, Netherlands *


Sunset in Kampen by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Milford Sound, New Zealand*


Milford Sound by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Skyline seen from the observation deck of the Cathedral, Frankfurt, Germany*


Skyline seen from the observation deck of the Dom, Frankfurt by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Patio de las Doncellas, Alcazar, Sevilla, Spain*


Patio de las Doncellas, Alcazar, Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Lujiazui @ Night, Shanghai, China *


raptor_shanghai_012 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Seals, Clarence, New Zealand*


Seals by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Glass Angel, Zwolle, Netherlands *


Glass Angel, Zwolle by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Plaza de Espana, Sevilla, Spain*


Plaza de Espana, Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Champagne Pool, Wai-O-Tapu, New Zealand *


Champagne Pool, Wai-O-Tapu by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Yarra River @ Night, Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Berliner Dom – Vertical Panorama, Berlin, Germany*


Berliner Dom - Vertical Panorama by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Grand Place, Brussels, Belgium *


Grand Place by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Bruckentor, Heidelberg, Germany *


heidelberg058 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Cradle Lake NP, Tasmania, Australia *


Cradle Lake NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Skyline @ Night, Hong Kong, China*


HK Skyline @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Limmat – Western Side, Zurich, Switzerland*


Limmat - Western Side by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Plaza de Bib-Rambla, Granada, Spain*


Plaza de Bib-Rambla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Waterfalls in the Fjordland NP, New Zealand *


nz_04 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Docklands, Melbourne, Australia*


Docklands by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Lujiazui, Shanghai, China*


raptor_shanghai_101 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*DZ Bank Interior, Berlin, Germany *


DZ Bank by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Mount Cook, New Zealand *


Mount Cook by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Kowloon, Hong Kong, China *


Kowloon Density by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Magere Brug @ Night, Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Magere Brug @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Catedral de Cordoba, Cordoba, Spain *


Catedral de Cordoba by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Nelson Lakes NP, New Zealand*


Nelson Lakes NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Tuermersturm, Tauberbischofsheim, Germany *


Tuermersturm, Tauberbischofsheim by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Qibao, Shanghai, China *


raptor_shanghai_026 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Waka, Waitangi, New Zealand*


Waka, Waitangi by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Martin Place, Sydney, Australia*


Martin Place, Sydney by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hall, Guangzhou, China *


Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hall, Guangzhou by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Sunset, Freycinet NP, Tasmania, Australia*


Sunset, Freycinet NP, Tasmania by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Gutenberg Museum, Mainz, Germany*


Gutenberg Museum, Mainz by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Calle de Velazquez @ Night, Sevilla, Spain*


Calle de Velazquez @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Spekstraat, Haarlem, Netherlands *


Spekstraat, Haarlem by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Lake Wakatipu, New Zealand*


Lake Wakatipu by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Waterfront, Wellington, New Zealand *


Wellington Waterfront by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Giralda, Sevilla, Spain *


View from the Giralda across Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Guangxiao Temple, Guangzhou, China*


Guangxiao Temple by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*MyZeil Shopping Mall, Frankfurt, Germany *


MyZeil Shopping Mall by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Abel Tasman NP, New Zealand*


Abel Tasman NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Schlossplatz, Dresden, Germany *


Schlossplatz, Dresden by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Leidseplein during Christmas Time, Amsterdam, Netherlands *


Leidseplein during Christmas Time by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Sky Tower & Town Hall, Auckland, New Zealand *


Sky Tower & Town Hall by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Waldspirale, Darmstadt, Germany*


IMG_1734 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Queen Charlotte Sound, New Zealand *


Queen Charlotte Sound by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nikolaikirche, Potsdam, Germany *


Nikolaikirche, Potsdam by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Old Town, Miltenberg, Germany*


IMG_5955 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Yellow-Eyed Penguin, Catlins NP, New Zealand*


Yellow-eyed Penguin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Limmat, Zurich, Switzerland*


Limmat, Zurich by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Stationsplein, Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Stationsplein by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Alte Nationalgalerie, Berlin, Germany*


Alte Nationalgalerie by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Pohutu Geyser, Whakarewarewa, New Zealand*


Pohutu Geyser, Whakarewarewa by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Gran Via de Colon, Granada, Spain*


Gran Via de Colon, Granada by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Mirror Lake, Fjordland NP, New Zealand *


Mirror Lake by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Looking along Rue Merciere, Strasbourg, France *


Looking along Rue Merciere by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Convict Settlement Ruins, Port Arthur, Tasmania, Australia*


Port Arthur by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Taunusanlage, Frankfurt, Germany *


frankfurt003 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Milford Sound, New Zealand *


Milford Sound by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Oude Markt, Leuven, Belgium*


Oude Markt, Leuven by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Hosier Lane, Melbourne, Australia*


Hosier Lane, Melbourne by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Akaroa, New Zealand*


Akaroa by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Sassenpoort, Zwolle, Netherlands*


Sassenpoort, Zwolle by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Skyline seen from Devonport, Auckland, New Zealand *


Auckland Skyline seen from Devonport by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Marktplatz, Heidelberg, Germany *


heidelberg055 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Bay of Fires, Tasmania, Australia *


Bay of Fires by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Causeway Bay @ Night, Hong Kong, China*


Causeway Bay @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Plaza de Espana, Sevilla, Spain *


Plaza de Espana, Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Tongariro NP, New Zealand *


Tongariro NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*People’s Square, Shanghai, China *


raptor_shanghai_108 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*De Deventer Brink, Deventer, Netherlands *


De Deventer Brink by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Kangaroo, Freycinet NP, Tasmania, Australia *


Curious Kangaroo by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Nanjing Donglu @ Night, Shanghai, China*


Nanjing Donglu @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Sperm Whale, Kaikoura, New Zealand*


Sperm Whale by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Binnenspaarne, Haarlem, Netherlands*


Binnenspaarne, Haarlem by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Lingshan Brahma Palace, Wuxi, China *


Lingshan Brahma Palace by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Schloss Charlottenburg, Berlin, Germany *


Schloss Charlottenburg by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Coastline near Omapere, New Zealand *


Coastline near Omapere by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Hauptbahnhof, Zurich, Switzerland*


Hauptbahnhof, Zurich by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Sint-Janskathedraal, Den Bosch, Netherlands *


Sint-Janskathedraal by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Mount Ruapehu, New Zealand*


Mount Ruapehu by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Tianhe District @ Night, Guangzhou, China*


IMG_5109 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Schlossplatz, Dresden, Germany *


Schlossplatz, Dresden by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nelson Falls, Tasmania, Australia *


Nelson Falls, Tasmania by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Skyline seen from Dawes Point, Sydney, Australia *


Skyline seen from Dawes Point by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Schepenmakersdijk, Edam, Netherlands *


Edam by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Old Town, Brussels, Belgium*


Old Town, Brussels by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Fountains @ Wynn Macau, Macau, China*


Fountains @ Wynn Macau by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Lake Wakatipu, New Zealand*


Lake Wakatipu by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Markt, Bergen op Zoom, Netherlands*


Markt, Bergen op Zoom by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Interior of the Catedral de Sevilla, Sevilla, Spain *


Interior of the Catedral de Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Waterfall in the Catlins NP, New Zealand*


Waterfall in the Catlins NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* CBD @ Night, Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne CBD @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Timberframes, Ladenburg, Germany *


Timberframes, Ladenburg by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Botanique, Brussels, Belgium*


Botanique, Brussels by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Waipiro Bay, New Zealand *


Waipiro Bay by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Kowloon seen from the observation deck of the ICC, Hong Kong, China*


Kowloon seen from the top of the ICC by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Quartier des Tanneurs, Strasbourg, France *


Quartier des Tanneurs by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Fjordland NP, New Zealand*


Fjordland NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Fernsehturm, Berlin, Germany *


Big Silver Ball by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Giralda & Lantern, Sevilla, Spain *


Giralda & Lantern by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Angry Seal, Mangamaunu, New Zealand*


Angry Seal by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Marktplatz Reflection, Mainz, Germany*


Marktplatz Reflection by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Te Whare Runanga, Waitangi, New Zealand *


Te Whare Runanga, Waitangi by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Neptunbrunnen, Berlin, Germany*


Neptunbrunnen by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Skyline seen from the Botanic Gardens, Sydney, Australia*


Skyline seen from the Botanic Gardens by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Plaza Isabel La Catolica, Granada, Spain*


Plaza Isabel La Catolica, Granada by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Reichstag, Berlin, Germany*


Reichstag, Berlin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Leidsestraat, Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Leidsestraat by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Grossmuenster, Zurich, Switzerland *


View from the Grossmuenster by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Waihi Falls, New Zealand *


Waihi Falls, NZ by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Harbour Bridge @ Night, Sydney, Australia*


Harbour Bridge @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Neumarkt, Dresden, Germany *


Neumarkt, Dresden by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Sea Lion, Catlins NP, New Zealand*


Sea lion, Catlins by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Wertheimer Burg, Wertheim, Germany *


Wertheimer Burg by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Palais de Justice, Brussels, Belgium *


Palais de Justice, Brussels by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Milford Sound, New Zealand*


Milford Sound by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Plaza San Antonio, Cadiz, Spain *


Plaza San Antonio, Cadiz by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Looking along Market Street @ Night, Sydney, Australia*


Looking along Market Street @ Night, Sydney by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*St. Bavokerk, Haarlem, Netherlands *


St. Bavokerk, Haarlem by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Landscape near Swansea, Tasmania, Australia*


Landscape near Swansea by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Alexa Mall, Berlin, Germany*


Alexa Mall, Berlin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Majestic Center & St. Mary, Wellington, New Zealand*


Majestic Center & St. Mary, Wellington by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Mezquita, Cordoba, Spain *


Mezquita by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Lake Wanaka, New Zealand*


Lake Wanaka by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Lujiazui, Shanghai, China*


raptor_shanghai_014 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Plaza del Carmen, Granada, Spain *


Plaza del Carmen by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Lake Tekapo, New Zealand*


nz_10 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* View from Queensway Plaza, Hong Kong, China*


View from Queensway Plaza by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Horseshoe Falls, Mount Field NP, Tasmania, Australia *


Horseshoe Falls, Mount Field NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Gendarmenmarkt, Berlin, Germany *


Gendarmenmarkt by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Stadhuis, Middelburg, Netherlands*


Stadhuis Middelburg by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Milford Sound, New Zealand *


Milford Sound by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Porzellankabinett, Schloss Charlottenburg, Berlin, Germany*


Porzellankabinett, Schloss Charlottenburg by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Triumphal Arch, Parc du Cinquantenaire, Brussels, Belgium*


Triumphal Arch, Parc du Cinquantenaire by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Skyline seen from the Taronga Ferry, Sydney, Australia*


Skyline seen from Sydney Harbour by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Plaza de Toros, Sevilla, Spain *


Plaza de Toros, Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Tacheles, Berlin, Germany *


Tacheles by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Parliament of New Zealand, Wellington, New Zealand *


Parliament of New Zealand, Wellington by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Cathedrale Notre-Dame, Strasbourg, France *


View from the Cathedrale Notre-Dame by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Landscape near Blackmount, New Zealand *


Landscape near Blackmount by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Berliner Dom, Berlin, Germany *


Berliner Dom by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Groenburgwal @ Night, Amsterdam, Netherlands *


Groenburgwal by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Grand Place, Brussels, Belgium *


Grand Place, Brussels by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Bay of Islands, New Zealand*


Bay of Islands by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia *


Darling Harbour by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Lingshan Grand Buddha, Wuxi, China *


Lingshan Grand Buddha by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Alcazar, Sevilla, Spain*


Alcazar, Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Central Mall, Melbourne, Australia *


Central Mall, Melbourne by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Wellington Cable Car, Wellington, New Zealand*


Wellington Cable Car by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Markt, Middelburg, Netherlands *


Markt, Middelburg by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Potsdamer Platz, Berlin, Germany*


Potsdamer Platz, Berlin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Plaza de las Tendillas, Cordoba, Spain*


Plaza de las Tendillas, Cordoba by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Champagne Pool, Wai-O-Tapu, New Zealand *


Champagne Pool, Wai-O-Tapu by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Schlossplatz, Dresden, Germany*


Schlossplatz, Dresden by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Sails, Sydney, Australia *


Sails by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Old Town, Cadiz, Spain*


Density, Cadiz by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Railway Station, Dunedin, New Zealand *


Railway Station, Dunedin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Catedral de Granada, Granada, Spain *


Catedral de Granada by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Kreuzberg, Berlin, Germany*


Kreuzberg, Berlin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Coastline near Omapere, New Zealand *


Coastline near Omapere by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Timberframes, Miltenberg, Germany *


Timberframes, Miltenberg by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Arthur’s Pass, New Zealand *


Arthur's Pass by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Harbour Bridge Pylon, Sydney, Australia *


View from the Harbour Bridge Pylon by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* View across the Guadalquivir @ Night, Cordoba, Spain *


View across the Guadalquivir @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Sanssouci, Potsdam, Germany*


Sanssouci, Potsdam by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Barrio de la Juderia, Cordoba, Spain *


Barrio de la Juderia, Cordoba by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Craters of the Moon, New Zealand *


Craters of the Moon Scenic Reserve by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Darling Harbour reflection, Sydney, Australia *


Darling Harbour Reflection by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oudezijds Voorburgwal, Amsterdam, Netherlands *


amsterdam_030 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Cradle Lake NP, Tasmania, Australia*


Cradle Lake NP, Tasmania by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Kowloon, Hong Kong, China *


Kowloon, HK by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Royal Exhibition Building, Melbourne, Australia*


Royal Exhibition Building, Melbourne by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Alhambra, Granada, Spain *


Alhambra, Granada by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Northland Forest Park, New Zealand*


Northland Forest Park by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Grand Lisboa Casino, Macau, China *


Grand Lisboa Casino, Macau by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Plaza del Triunfo, Cordoba, Spain*


Plaza del Triunfo, Cordoba by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Queen Victoria Building, Sydney, Australia *


Queen Victoria Building, Sydney by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Universidad de Sevilla, Sevilla, Spain*


Universidad de Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Mount John Observatory, New Zealand *


Mount John Observatory by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Palacios Nazaries, Alhambra, Granada, Spain *


Palacios Nazaries, Alhambra by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Universitaet, Zurich, Switzerland*


Universitaet, Zurich by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Queen Charlotte Sound, New Zealand *


Queen Charlotte Sound by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Chinatown, Melbourne, Australia*


Chinatown, Melbourne by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Harbour, Wellington, New Zealand *


Harbour, Wellington by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Albaicin, Granada, Spain *


Albaicin, Granada by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Burgstrasse, Bad Mergentheim, Germany *


Burgstrasse, Bad Mergentheim by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Franz Josef Glacier, New Zealand *


Franz Josef Glacier by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Auckland Museum, Auckland, New Zealand *


Auckland Museum by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Sydney Tower, Sydney, Australia *


View from the Sydney Tower by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Mezquita, Cordoba, Spain *


Inside the Mezquita by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Plaza de San Francisco, Sevilla, Spain *


Plaza de San Francisco, Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Eureka Tower, Melbourne, Australia*


Eureka Tower by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Rakaia Gorge, New Zealand*


Rakaia Gorge by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Old Town, Cadiz, Spain *


Old Town, Cadiz by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Qibao, Shanghai, China*


raptor_shanghai_105 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* St. Mary’s Cathedral @ Night, Sydney, Australia*


St Mary's Cathedral @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Mount Ngauruhoe aka Mount Doom (LOTR), New Zealand *


Mount Ngauruhoe aka Mount Doom (LOTR) by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* View from the Alhambra, Granada, Spain*


View from the Alhambra by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Kangaroo, Freycinet NP, Tasmania, Australia *


Wallaby by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Coromandel Peninsula, New Zealand *


Coromandel Peninsula by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Fort Street, Auckland, New Zealand *


Fort Street, Auckland by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Zwinger, Dresden, Germany *


Zwinger, Dresden by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia *


Darling Harbour by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Xintiandi, Shanghai, China *


Xintiandi by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Earl Mountains, New Zealand*


Earl Mountains by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Sony Center, Berlin, Germany*


Sony Center, Berlin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Zurichsee, Zurich, Switzerland*


Zurichsee by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Langham Place Mall, Hong Kong, China*


Langham Place Mall, Hong Kong by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Ayuntamiento de Sevilla, Sevilla, Spain *


Ayuntamiento de Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Sydney Harbour Bridge, Sydney, Australia *


Sydney Harbour Bridge by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Albaicin, Granada, Spain *


Albaicin, Granada by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Otago Peninsula, New Zealand *


Otago Peninsula by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Holocaust Memorial, Berlin, Germany *


Holocaust Memorial, Berlin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Oudezijds Voorburgwal @ Night , Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Oudezijds Voorburgwal @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Stadhuis, Leuven, Belgium*


Stadhuis, Leuven by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Docklands, Melbourne, Australia *


Docklands, Melbourne by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Kreuzberg, Berlin, Germany *


Kreuzberg, Berlin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Aerial, Sydney, Australia *


Sydney Aerial by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Palacio de San Telmo, Sevilla, Spain*


Palacio de San Telmo, Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Flying Foxes, Sydney, Australia*


Flying Foxes by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Catlins NP, New Zealand *


Catlins NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Augustinerkirche, Mainz, Germany*


Augustinerkirche, Mainz by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Compas de San Francisco, Cordoba, Spain *


Compas de San Francisco, Cordoba by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Mount Cook NP, New Zealand*


Mount Cook NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Vertigo, Auckland, New Zealand*


Vertigo by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Orangerieschloss, Potsdam, Germany*


Orangerieschloss, Potsdam by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from Kirribilli, Sydney, Australia *


Skyline seen from Kirribilli by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Patio de la Acequia, Granada, Spain *


Patio de la Acequia by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Mount Taranaki, New Zealand *


Mount Taranaki by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Scots' Uniting Church & 120 Collins Street , Melbourne, Australia*


Scots' Uniting Church & 120 Collins Street by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Rooftop View, Berlin, Germany*


Rooftop View, Berlin by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Skyline @ Night, Hong Kong, China *


HK Skyline @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Tongariro NP, New Zealand*


Tongariro NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Giralda @ Night, Sevilla, Spain*


Giralda @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*McLean Falls, Catlins NP, New Zealand *


McLean Falls by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Cathedrale Saints-Michel-et-Gudule de Bruxelles, Brussels, Belgium *


Cathedrale Saints-Michel-et-Gudule de Bruxelles by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Skyline seen from the Devonport Ferry, Auckland, New Zealand *


Auckland Skyline seen from the Devonport Ferry by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Alte Oper & Opernturm, Frankfurt, Germany*


Opera and Opernturm, Frankfurt by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Fjordland NP, New Zealand *


Fjordland NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Catedral de Cordoba – Vertical Panorama, Cordoba, Spain *


Mezquita - Vertical Panorama by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Zhujiang River Sunset, Guangzhou, China *


Zhujiang River Sunset by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Russell Falls, Mount Field NP, Tasmania, Australia*


Russell Falls, Mount Field NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Boterwaag, Nijmegen, Netherlands *


Boterwaag, Nijmegen by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Viaduct Harbour, Auckland, New Zealand*


Viaduct Harbour, Auckland by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Freycinet NP, Tasmania, Australia *


Freycinet NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Calle Hernando Colon, Sevilla, Spain*


Calle Hernando Colon, Sevilla by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Canton Tower, Guangzhou, China *


Canton Tower by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*De Waag @ Night, Amsterdam, Netherlands *


De Waag @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Arthur’s Pass, New Zealand *


Arthur's Pass by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Schlosskirche, Dresden, Germany *


Schlosskirche, Dresden by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Grote Markt, Leuven, Belgium *


Grote Markt, Leuven by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Haast Highway Lookout, New Zealand *


Haast Highway Lookout by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Palacios Nazaries, Alhambra, Granada, Spain *


Palacios Nazaries by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Kurhaus, Wiesbaden, Germany *


Kurhaus, Wiesbaden by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Grote Markt, Haarlem, Netherlands*


Grote Markt, Haarlem by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Fjordland NP, New Zealand *


Fjordland NP by Raptor1982, on Flickr


* Skyline seen from the Harbour, Sydney, Australia*


Skyline seen from the Harbour by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos and it would have been an enjoyable thread, so it was a shame that I ended up have to quit looking at those awesome images because my computer was freezed in the middle of loading due to the huge amount of photos in one post. 

please post a maxium of ten photos per post, thanks!:cheers:


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the photos amazing set. My computer freezed (almost )as well. Had to reboot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Yellow Fever said:


> so it was a shame that I ended up have to quit looking at those awesome images because my computer was freezed in the middle of loading due to the huge amount of photos in one post.


Strange. In the past I often posted 200 photos in one post and never received any complaints about this...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know about in the Urban Showcase photo section, but in the General Photography and Cityscape and Skyline sections, the rule is up to ten images per post. The reason is to make some older computer easy to load and less chance to freeze up.

Don't get me wrong, your photos are awesome and I enjoy them very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Yellow Fever said:


> I don't know about in the Urban Showcase photo section, but in the General Photography and Cityscape and Skyline sections, the rule is up to ten images per post. *The reason is to make some older computer easy to load and less chance to freeze up.*


But a regulation like that only makes sense for threads where photos are usually posted in almost every post (as it is the case in the Cityscape and Skyline sections).
Afterall, the standard setting is that 20 posts of a thread are shown on each site. So if I split up my photos into 20 posts with 10 photos each, computers will need just as long to load the images as when opening a thread where 200 photos are in the first post and the other 19 posts on the site are just comments. 
Because the photos on any site in any thread are being loaded in a random order. It is not like the photos in the first post are loaded first, followed by those in the second post and so on.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't much about how computer down and up loading work, but many people and myself do have problem when viewing posts that have ton of images in them and we do have people complained about it and thats why we made such a rule.The poster after my first post also said that his computer almost freezed and had to reboot.

Newer and faster computers and fast speed internet might solve the problem but many people are still using older computers and slower internet, so we should try to accommodate them, agree?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your photos Raptor was really very nice; well done :cheers:


----------

